# Baby Chicks



## Crickett (May 23, 2013)

About a little over a month ago we bought a dozen eggs to hatch in our incubator. 10 out of those 12 hatched. Sadly we did lose one so that left us with 9 baby chicks. We found good homes for 6 of them & we kept 3 to go with our other chickens. Here's a few pics of them. 


1st up is Olivia. She is an F2 Olive Egger. She will lay green colored eggs. 




Olivia Olive Egger Chick 9691 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Next is Agnes(she's so fluffy) She is an F1 Olive Egger. She will lay green colored eggs too but her's will not be as dark as Olivia's. 




Agnes Oilve Egger Chick 9698 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Here's the whole gang. 




Baby Chicks 9699 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

At last is a Maran RIR rooster. 




Maran Chick 9689 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

My kids really enjoyed hatching the eggs. Especially my daughter. We may hatch some more later after we get moved.


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2013)

Started raising chickens and the neighbors are making you move!

Cute chicks!  Great detail in the pics Christy!  Nice shots!
What's the rooster's name?  (Marvin - the Maran!)


----------



## Crickett (May 23, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> Started raising chickens and the neighbors are making you move!
> 
> Cute chicks!  Great detail in the pics Christy!  Nice shots!
> What's the rooster's name?  (Marvin - the Maran!)



Nah we've been planning on movin for a while we just had to wait til the time was right. 

We didn't keep the rooster since we already have 1. I forgot to do a seperately pic of the maran hen we kept but her name is Margo.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 23, 2013)

Cute little devils! I bet it's noisy around your house! 

Great detailed shots!


----------



## Crickett (May 23, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Cute little devils! I bet it's noisy around your house!
> 
> Great detailed shots!



Nope! 

Thanks!


----------



## leo (May 24, 2013)

Cute bitties .... fine shots Crickett


----------



## Hoss (May 24, 2013)

They are cute, Crickett.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 24, 2013)

Great job photographing those little balls of fluff!


----------



## JasonF (May 25, 2013)

Very nice job capturing those little fellas Crickett!


----------



## cornpile (May 27, 2013)

Fine looking chickletts,nice shots of them.


----------



## carver (May 27, 2013)

Great looking chicks Crickett


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Those biddies look good, and healthy. I`m not familiar with the F1 type. I`m interested in how they do.


----------



## mlandrum (May 27, 2013)

I have 21, and my Hew Hampshire Rhooster watches over them all!!


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2013)

Thanks y'all! We are really enjoying having the chickens around! One of the roosters that's starting to crow has started bossing the other rooster around even though the other rooster is bigger than he is. We have found the bossy rooster a new home & he will be gone tomorrow. 




Nicodemus said:


> Those biddies look good, and healthy. I`m not familiar with the F1 type. I`m interested in how they do.



Nic the F1 will lay a lighter colored green egg than the F2. It will be a light olive color & the F2 will be more avocado color. So far that's the only difference that I know of between the 2. I do know that they are the most relaxed baby chicks that we've had so far. They LOVE to be held especially on their backs. They are sooo sweet. The Maran well she's a whole 'nother story 



mlandrum said:


> I have 21, and my Hew Hampshire Rhooster watches over them all!!



Awww he's a pretty rooster! Cute puppy dog too!

We can't have too many being in a neighborhood but when we get moved I want a walk in coop & some more chickens.


Here's a chart to show what their eggs will look like.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 31, 2013)

Neat chicks and info on the eggs.


----------

